
GAGA-1: The Flight - admp
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/04/gaga-1-flight.html
======
jgrahamc
Thanks for posting that. For people who just want to see the pictures here's
the link to flickr:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/53617036@N00/sets/7215762648076...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/53617036@N00/sets/72157626480761750/)

------
JoachimSchipper
If you are wondering what this GAGA is: "a helium-filled balloon [launched]
into the stratosphere in attempt to photograph and film the curvature of the
Earth with the blackness of space visible."
(<http://blog.jgc.org/2010/07/gaga-1.html>) This post contains the resulting
photos.

